# RWH - Royal Wolf Holdings



## matty77 (13 May 2011)

http://royalwolf.com.au/

Would be interested in any comments on this IPO, I am going to take a serious look at it.


----------



## matty77 (13 May 2011)

*Re: Royal Wolf IPO*

Actually, in addition - does anyone know how I would actually go about buying these shares IPO?????????


----------



## matty77 (15 May 2011)

*Re: Royal Wolf IPO*

Over 160 views and no replies - impressive!!


----------



## Wysiwyg (15 May 2011)

*Re: Royal Wolf IPO*



matty77 said:


> Over 160 views and no replies - impressive!!



 Sorry mate I have no idea what to do. Suggest Googleing.


----------



## Liar's Poker (15 May 2011)

*Re: Royal Wolf IPO*



matty77 said:


> Actually, in addition - does anyone know how I would actually go about buying these shares IPO?????????




Contact your broker and ask if they are covering it. Otherwise the IPO should have some guidance, possibly some application forms to complete. 

Their was an article in AFR not to long ago about this one, something about strong support from institutional investors. I beleive they used the pun 'howling interest'... or something along those lines.

As stated above, might be worth googling for a bit. 

-Liar-


----------



## Liar's Poker (16 May 2011)

*Re: Royal Wolf IPO*



Liar's Poker said:


> Contact your broker and ask if they are covering it. Otherwise the IPO should have some guidance, possibly some application forms to complete.
> 
> Their was an article in AFR not to long ago about this one, something about strong support from institutional investors. I beleive they used the pun 'howling interest'... or something along those lines.
> 
> ...




Further to my above post, I noticed that Commsec are covering this issue.

Jump on the Commsec website and you will be able to see the details.

-Liar-


----------



## matty77 (16 May 2011)

*Re: Royal Wolf IPO*

thanks, I had checked commsec and nothing was on it when I first posted this topic.

I can see it now, cheers.


----------



## imforforex (8 November 2011)

*Re: Royal Wolf IPO*



matty77 said:


> thanks, I had checked commsec and nothing was on it when I first posted this topic.
> 
> I can see it now, cheers.




Had a look at FeOre?? Came across this one today, wondering if anyone has any info..


----------



## matty77 (8 November 2011)

*Re: Royal Wolf IPO*



imforforex said:


> Had a look at FeOre?? Came across this one today, wondering if anyone has any info..




um huh?


----------



## McLovin (9 November 2011)

*Re: Royal Wolf IPO*



matty77 said:


> um huh?




Year 8 Chemistry would lead me to think FeOre is some sort of shorthand way of saying iron ore. On Googling, I find this...

http://www.totaltrader.com.au/9487/upcoming-ipo-feore-limited-register-your-interest/


----------



## matty77 (13 November 2012)

Purchased a Frac Tank business in the US last month.

Just purchased another business in QLD today.

These guys look like they are going places...


----------



## matty77 (31 December 2012)

Big jump today, I have no idea why.

Yes I am holding still.

Anyone got any clue?


----------



## matty77 (12 February 2013)

http://finance.ninemsn.com.au/newscolumnists/other/8608541/royal-wolf-whistles-up-a-buy-rating


----------

